# searching for plans - Cheval jewelry armoire



## Cygnwulf (Feb 1, 2010)

So crazy thought, my wife and I were discussing me building her a full sized jewelry armoire. In the course of the discussion, her desire for a cheval mirror came up. Now, I know that these things do exist combined, but they are hard to find (I found a web link, but I hate buying furniture and such larger purchases online http://www.hayneedleshopping.com/ge...83&srccode=cii_10043468&cpncode=24-71407951-2)

And besides, I would love the idea of having made one for her.
The question is, would anyone know of a place where I could maybe buy plans for one? something that I can derive from? I'm mainly concerned with how to build the swivel joints on the side if someone has a good idea how to develop that, maybe I could make my own plans.


----------



## MrHudon (May 5, 2009)

Rocklers and Lee Valley have the swivel hardware.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10821&filter=cheval%20mirror
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5156&filter=cheval mirror
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=2&p=40567&cat=3,41306,41307


----------

